# Serbian (BCS): I am yours



## shweta

Hi everyone,

I am new to this. My boyfriend is serbian and I want to learn serbian little by little. Would like to know how to say  "I am yours" in serbian? Thanks for the help )


----------



## Duya

_"Tvoja sam__" _(literally "yours(f) am") would be probably the most natural way to put it.


----------



## shweta

Hey Duya, 

Thanks for the reply. So "Tvoja sam" is grammatically correct if i am saying this to a guy right?


----------



## yael*

Hi Shweta!

Well, the literal translation would be: "_Ja sam tvoja_" or "_Tvoja sam_"... but maybe it sounds nicer if you "Ja sam samo tvoja" (samo = only) or "_Tebi pripadam_" (I belong to you).

Hope this helps.


----------



## shweta

yael* said:


> Hi Shweta!
> 
> Well, the literal translation would be: "_Ja sam tvoja_" or "_Tvoja sam_"... but maybe it sounds nicer if you "Ja sam samo tvoja" (samo = only) or "_Tebi pripadam_" (I belong to you).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hey yael, so it is correct when girl says to a guy right? I just don't wanna make silly mistake if i am using this for a guy... I know it all depends whom you saying to (guy/girl)..just don't wanna make silly mistakes


----------



## Duya

Our adjectives and possessives (including possessive pronouns) do have gender. But it does not depend whom you're saying to, but who they refer to, i.e. what is their "object".

In this case, _tvoja_ is feminine and means "your [woman]"; _tvoj _would be masculine and mean "your [man]", and _tvoje _neuter, meaning "your [child]". In all three cases, gender/sex of "you" can not be determined, just as in English.

As in English, we do distinguish gender only in 3rd person _pronouns: he/she/it _(_on/ona/ono_), as well as in their possessive forms: _his/her/its (njegov/njen/njegov)__._ (We keep that distinction in plural too, so we have 3 forms of _they_, but let's not stray further from the topic).


----------



## yael*

shweta said:


> Hey yael, so it is correct when girl says to a guy right? I just don't wanna make silly mistake if i am using this for a guy... I know it all depends whom you saying to (guy/girl)..just don't wanna make silly mistakes



No worries! It is correct.
 Duya here is a Serbian boy himself, he can confirm. And he can tell you also if it sounds nice to a Serbian guy. I have to admit I have never had a Serbian boyfriend, I am not sure if this expression is commonly used. 
If you intend to use to end an e-mail or you want to text it, it can be shortened to "tvoja sam" or "samo tvoja". If you want to say that to him directly, do you know how to pronounce it?


----------



## shweta

Duya, thank you so much! You guys are great! )

Yael, Thanks girl! You don't know how good i feel knowing someone can help me with language  And i think i know how to pronounce..."ja" pronounces as "ya" right? I am gonna say that in email so for now, i m alright


----------



## Orlin

> ..."ja" pronounces as "ya" right?



It's correct for practical purposes, but, of course, nothing in a particular language can be *100%* equivalent to anything in another language.


----------



## DenisBiH

To me _Tvoja sam_, on its own, has a noticeable sexual connotation. On the other hand, many other things have a noticeable sexual connotation to me, so it may not mean anything.


----------



## Orlin

Meni isto - šta drugo bi moglo značiti da neka žena pripada nekom muškarcu?


----------



## VelikiMag

If you are putting it in an e-mail, perhaps it would be better to say something like: _Zauvek tvoja _(Yours forever). Somehow it sounds more natural, and you are avoiding a sexual connotation, if there is any.


----------



## yael*

Baš ste, bre, Balkanci! 
A woman can be a man's companion, his inspiration, his muse, his ally, his guiding light... Maybe "tebi pripadam" sounds better, though slightly politically incorrect... at least from a female perspective. 
But, anyway, even if there is a sexual connotation to it...
Shweta, you can end you e-mail with "_tvoja sam_" and, no dramas, it won't sound as a cyber stalking.  I am pretty sure your boyfriend will appreciate whatever his interpretation may be. And he will certainly appreciate the effort. 
Zauvek tvoja (yours forever) sounds to formal to me.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Baš ste, bre, Balkanci!



Always.  



> A woman can be a man's companion, his inspiration, his muse, his ally, his guiding light...



Sure, but _Tvoja sam_ trips some wires in my brain that add _...uzmi me jarko_ or some such.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Sure, but _Tvoja sam_ trips some wires in my brain that add _...uzmi me jarko_ or some such.


Maybe that's the reaction she is hoping for... or maybe her boyfriend is a romantic soul... zadnji romantik na ovom svijetu što se sporo kreće i čeka raj...


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> A woman can be a man's companion, his inspiration, his muse, his ally, his guiding light...


Kad već ovo pomenu, možda bi mogla da joj sastaviš i par stihova u tom pravcu? Momak ima da zine!


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Momak ima da zine!


Il' da nestane, k'o jaje s groba?

Zaglibismo u OT... Mozda bi trebalo da otvorimo jedan o romantičnim izrazima u BCMS... Bio bi to najkraći topic u istoriji WR... Kao haiku poezija: skučen formalno, ali ne i sadržajno ...


----------



## Duya

yael* said:


> Kao haiku poezija: skučen formalno, ali ne i sadržajno ...



_Previše reči
Ljubavi može lako
Oduzeti žar

_


----------

